# Remind me how Obama got elected?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We will see how many fools for tools of the establishment are out there this time around.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

He got elected because he knew how to keep saying "Yes we can!"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ask JD Jones he can tell you.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you want a full disclosure - go down to the union hall - THAT's who got Obammy elected & re-elected ....

all those white guys that are claiming not to have been responsible for Obammy - and are pointing at the blacks and white liberals - are union members that are toooooo f_cking embarassed to admit their straight DemoCrap voting record .... not only THEIR individual vote but THEIR union membership $$$$$ went strait into Obammy's campaign fund ....

put the blame where it deserves .... these are the "tools" you speak of


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All of the above posts plus;

Idiot College Kids
Stupid Suburban Fools who were afraid of being labeled a racist
The media's influence on dumbasses
Racist black people
Greedy suckers of my hard earned money
Evil illegals
freebie wanting hispanics
et al


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Idiots that voted for Obama the key word is " Idiots " ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, It takes a idiot to vote for a idiot ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> All of the above posts plus;
> 
> Idiot College Kids
> Stupid Suburban Fools who were afraid of being labeled a racist
> ...


Slippy,

If you are going to start laying blame, you need to do complete research.

What about all those evil dead people ?? :joyous:


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't think anyone's mentioned the obvious yet...electronic voting machines...particularly in 2012.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

An' the gubment had

Votin' machines

Eee-I Eee-I Ohhh

You know they were

'Lectronic machines

Eee-I Eee-I Ohhh

With a Hack Hack here

And a Hack Hack there

Insert Obama everywhere

Yes, the gubment had

Votin' machines

Eee-I Eee-I Ohhh

__________________

Thass how it happened, . . . and I'm sticking to that story.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

jnichols2 said:


> Slippy,
> 
> If you are going to start laying blame, you need to do complete research.
> 
> What about all those evil dead people ?? :joyous:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Unions and Diebold


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ignorant people.

By ignorant, I mean they ignored fact and truth in order to vote for Obama.

Case in point; I offered the book, "Obamanation," to an Obama supporter. She declined the offer and said she is voting for him, regardless. She made the decision based on the color of his skin and not the content of his character.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It madders knot who I vote for POTUS. The unions and the Ignorants in DeToilet area dictate where the states delegates


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan Presidential Election Voting History

Historical Presidential Election Information by State

CNN.com Specials

Democrats See New Voter Turnout Techniques as Ace in the Hole [Michigan Capitol Confidential]


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

To determine how President Obama was elected conduct an experiment of supposed intelligent sorts.
Ask them:
1: What are the 3 branches of government?
2:Where was the Declaration Of Independence signed?
3.How many states are there?
I honestly think that most Americans may be too stupid to answer basic questions. And I don't expect much out of them.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> I don't think anyone's mentioned the obvious yet...electronic voting machines...particularly in 2012.


Definitely off topic but how about the shady NBA lottory ball drafts that take place behind closed doors?? No matter what the NBA will give the #1 pick to the scum bag Lakers, NO MATTER WHAT the ping pong balls do!!

...ok back to bashing Obama supporters...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Manchurian candidate, he was supposed to win, how else can the new world order agenda progress


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He got voted in the same way trump will get in. I'm pretty sure there isn't much difference besides the obvious. Same song and dance with promises of great change and not one plan and zero experience.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This also


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> He got voted in the same way trump will get in. I'm pretty sure there isn't much difference besides the obvious. Same song and dance with promises of great change and not one plan and zero experience.


I've stated it repeatedly, every one of the people running for POTUS will continue to steer us closer to socialism...But if Trump can build the wall using money from other countries or money that we give to craphole countries who hate us and we can secure the border, I'm in.

(Slippy throws up a little in his mouth...)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ignorant people.
> 
> By ignorant, I mean they ignored fact and truth in order to vote for Obama.
> 
> Case in point; I offered the book, "Obamanation," to an Obama supporter. She declined the offer and said she is voting for him, regardless. She made the decision based on the color of his skin and not the content of his character.


Every person, when I asked why they were voting for Obama said because they wanted to be part of history by voting in the first black president. Not a single one of them could state 1 thing he was for or against with his voting record in the senate. Even when I told them that he voted "present" and wouldnt pick a side they said he was the best person for the job... I kid you not!!!

The hot truck driver hated Obama and talked trash about him (but he knew every detail of his history) a black woman came up to order and when she heard him she called him a racist. He told her why he would never vote for Obama and it was not about skin color, He asked her why she was voting for him and she gave the same answer as everyone else "to be part of history voting in the first black president" He looked her right in the eye and said "now tell me who the racist is" I tipped him $5.00 and happily ate my carne asada tacos..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> if Trump can build the wall using money from other countries or money that we give to craphole countries who hate us and we can secure the border, I'm in.
> 
> (Slippy throws up a little in his mouth...)


ITS OFFICIAL !!!!! ........ Slippy has teamed up with Sarah Palin to throw their support to Trump.

A Watchman wonders (Does Mrs. Slippy Know This?)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> ITS OFFICIAL !!!!! ........ Slippy has teamed up with Sarah Palin to throw their support to Trump.
> 
> A Watchman wonders (Does Mrs. Slippy Know This?)


:21::21::21::21::21:

LOL, sorry slippy but that was funny!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Didn't he get elected because it was GW's fault?
Didn't he get re-elected because it was the RNC's fault? Mitt........Really! 
I think that about sums it up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

he got elected case you voted for him alone with half of Arlington cemetery


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps all those that had passed in every Blue State in the Union, but anyone in Arlington (Mr. Lee's Homestead) couldn't have voted in his persuasion. But many of the dead in Illinois may have voted several times?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Perhaps all those that had passed in every Blue State in the Union, but anyone in Arlington (Mr. Lee's Homestead) couldn't have voted in his persuasion. But many of the dead in Illinois may have voted several times?


 Many parts of Madison WI had voter turn outs of 110%. And 100% voted for Obama. The election board run by democrats saw no problem with it. Figure that one out.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

What was I supposed to figure out again?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

how a dead person manages to raise up out the grave to vote.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> how a dead person manages to raise up out the grave to vote.


The dems think Obama is the messiah, so they think he raised he dead to vote for him.... It makes perfect sense to brain dead left.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Many parts of Madison WI had voter turn outs of 110%. And 100% voted for Obama. The election board run by democrats saw no problem with it. Figure that one out.


that dead voters thing died many years ago - with computers it just doesn't work anymore .... Chicago city workers paid to vote all day with assumed voter names - very much alive .... come about 5-6 o'clock and there's a pile of registered voter names that didn't vote - the ballots are voted one way or another by the 7 o'clock closing ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

These dumb asses elected Oblunder because they wanted to be a part of History. Oh yes, and free shit. Well, now they will be part of history. They will be in a whole chapter in the book describing the downfall of this once great nation. Think about the people that elected this buffoon twice and remember there are those among us that would vote for him a third time if they could. We are doomed.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

They'll be making the same videos about Trump voters. lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> They'll be making the same videos about Trump voters. lol


I doubt they will top this gem!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I doubt they will top this gem!


She can top it herself!


----------

